# Car to the kna...ers yard!!!



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me officially what I need to do to take my car off the road . I don't want to be paying on going taxes. I suppose it would be to visit the vehicle licensing office and inform them. Is this correct???

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for all your help!! Nobody has any inclination then? Not a very friendly place here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Thanks for all your help!! Nobody has any inclination then? Not a very friendly place here.


I´m sorry,I´m not unfriendly, I´m just not very bright on the car and legal situations over here, so I dont know 


Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Thanks for all your help!! Nobody has any inclination then? Not a very friendly place here.



Aw Chica, don't say that!!

Actually rather interested in any informed reply ourselves - especially if the second little run-around doesn't limp past the ITV this year....

Hubby tells me that although we don't know for certain, he expects : 
a) the desguace (knackers yard) will either do something with/or substitute the permiso de circulacion with another paper
b)this is then taken up to Trafico to "dar el coche de baja"
c)pop into town to the diputacion offices and/or possibly ayuntamiento to do the "dar de baja" on the road tax side.

Hopefully that will be all - but as I say, not entirely sure. I'll try and catch up with someone in the family later on who may know more...

Tallulah.x

ps - have you seen the new government plan to get old cars off the road? Your banger gets scrapped and you get very cheap financing up to 20k euros for a new motor that must meet minimum emissions, etc, to qualify?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Chica,
I'm sorry you have felt ignored, I guess that people have just been busy lately or that the people who have been on the forum haven't known the answer.
Do you want to scrap the car or just have it off the road temporarily? If you want to scrap it, the scrap yard (desguace) will cancel the vehicle with tráfico at the provincial headquaters. Make sure you get a receipt for handing the car over to them... you will then receive a document saying this has been done so you can take a copy to your local town hall. If you only want to do it temporarily the best thing is to ask a gestor to get a "baja temporal" for you.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sorry to offend *

Hi all. I was feeling a little ignored but feel much better now 

I know you are not unfriendly really. 

Now, thanks to you all, I have the answer. Our car is going to die any time now. Such a shame as she is a beauty but 13 years old and very difficult to find parts for her so she will be going to the car heaven within the next couple of months.

Somebody asked me to let them know how I got on with the electronic cigarette..I can't remember who now  Anyway, I started vaping last night and haven't touched a cigarette yet, however it is early days but I think they will be my saviour.

Once again, can I have a group hug pleeeeease. I am feeling very guilty now.

Chica xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Hi all. I was feeling a little ignored but feel much better now
> 
> I know you are not unfriendly really.
> 
> ...


yep!! group hug!!! I always try and answer everyone if I know the answer, but if its legal or complicated I always hope one of "the brains" (well they think they are!!??) on here will answer!

Jo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> yep!! group hug!!! I always try and answer everyone if I know the answer, but if its legal or complicated I always hope one of "the brains" (well they think they are!!??) on here will answer!
> 
> Jo xxxxxxxxxxx


Jojo, That's no way to talk about Steve!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Somebody asked me to let them know how I got on with the electronic cigarette..I can't remember who now  Anyway, I started vaping last night and haven't touched a cigarette yet, however it is early days but I think they will be my saviour.
> 
> Once again, can I have a group hug pleeeeease. I am feeling very guilty now.
> 
> Chica xxxx


Let us know how you get on with those things please. It's one of my last remaining vicesI have to say and would like to stop also.

Sending a cyber hug your way also!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Let us know how you get on with those things please. It's one of my last remaining vicesI have to say and would like to stop also.
> 
> Sending a cyber hug your way also!
> 
> Tallulah.x



what group hugs or fake ****???????

Jo x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My thats an attractive profile piccie Chica, recent one was it??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hugs all 'round xxxx*

anles knows exactly what needs to be done. Thanks anles. Your advice was very clear and concise. So, no confusion now. 

There is a smiley on another forum with a group hug. Pity we haven't got it here. 

I will let you know Talullah how I get on with vaping. 1 full day so far, no cigs. 

Yes, Jo. Hubby took the photo yesterday. I think it has to do with the spanish sun and lack of **** 


Yoda!! xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sure group hugs will be readily available while you beat the ****  we'll need updates though to see that when you are nicotine free to see those wrinkles disappear!!


----------



## Ilovepatnevin (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a problem of getting rid of a British registered car at a desguace?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry. I can't help you with that one but I am sure someone can. If you get no joy here maybe you can start a new thread.

Mag. xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Ilovepatnevin said:


> Does anyone know if there is a problem of getting rid of a British registered car at a desguace?


That's an impossible question to answer without knowing the legal status of the car.

If the car is legal in the UK, and it simply needs to be destroyed here for whatever reason (major breakdown, accident etc., etc.) then there is clearly a process. Unfortunately, there are dozens of examples every summer on the Spanish roads with foreign cars

If the car is not DVLC legal, then you might have some serious issues.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Update on personal vaporizor*



My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Let us know how you get on with those things please. It's one of my last remaining vicesI have to say and would like to stop also.
> 
> Sending a cyber hug your way also!
> 
> Tallulah.x



Hi Tallulah,

just thought I would give you an update as requested. 

I have not had a *** (analog, hehehe) for 9 days now. Having smoked for 44 years with the odd interlude when trying to give up, I must say that this has been the easiest way for me. I still feel like a proper *** now and again but I just suck hard on me high nicotine juice and then I am ok. lol.

If you need any more info, just let me know.

Ps: did you notice my avatar change? It's getting a little better. The lines are fading a bit!!! LOl

Regards

Chica. x


----------

